# The K2 turbo dream with what bindings?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey I enjoy riding all of the mountain but i tend to stick to the park and i especially like jibs. I want to buy a K2 turbo dream and i was wondering what bindings i should get to compliment that board in the best way. any suggestions?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

You're buying a Turbo Dream to jib on? errr..........


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

ok so thats obiviously not a good idea then? would you have a better suggestion for me?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Capita Indoor Survival is more suited for what you want to do. Stiff in the middle with softer tips for jibbing so you too can be like Scott Stevens. It gets the FK rocker treatment next season.

For bindings, people are always going to be suggesting Union Contacts/Forces and Rome 390s.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Stoked to here Indoor is getting FK/ROCKER.

But to answer the OP's Q, I say the Stairmaster or Darkstar for you. Both Jibbable, Jumpable and not useless on the rest of the mountain.

Bindings, Forces or Cadet DLX.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the advice guys. I'll definitely look into the Capita Indoor Survival board next season. I want to get a rocker board anyway to build up the arsenal. now just the small matter of finding money haha


----------

